# Teeth cleaning



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi is our 21 month old baby soon to be 2 years old. Gosh don't know where the time went. We have been trying increase cleaning his teeth more frequently (daily) I used to do it every 2 days (he eats dry kibble) I purchased the petosan but he does not not like it. I use a piece of gauge pad with some of the doggie toothpaste. He is more agreeable for this. I also purchased the glove with the tiny abrasive ends but they don't seem to fall in the right spot. I have used the doggie toothbrush but he will allow me to do the front teeth but not the back..so I work with what I can do . He is extremely tolerant and I want he to be ok with it, so I don't push him to much as I am grateful and we make it a game thing. ( try to limit anxiety)
Hachi does allow me to clean his teeth on the top. front to back with the dampened gauge pad and toothpaste. It's the bottom back teeth that pose more of a problem. He does not like to open his mouth that wide and I see a bit of tartar build up on the outer side of the lower back teeth. We have scraped off a bit of the buildup with a dental tool. (very gently and careful not to hurt him or scrap the enamel) Does the vet do cleaning of teeth? I would assume that they have to put the dog asleep...but I don't know how I would like that. For now I keep plugging away and try to keep his mouth as clean as I can. As always thanks for your help and support it means the world to us  senyma (Joanne)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Years ago when I had my black Lab I got her teeth cleaned by the vet. They did put her to sleep to do it. I know some vets just do scaling but I am not sure if they have to be put asleep for this or not and some groomers also do scaling so the dog isn't put to sleep. The teeth cleaning is quite expensive well here in Canada but does a great job. I brush Molly's teeth with gauze and doggy toothpaste cause with a brush i can't tell if I am on her teeth or not I do it daily sometimes twice cause she is on wet food. The vet said that it's fine cause it's the enzyme that is in the toothpaste that does most of the work.

Good luck on your brushing!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use the dog paste on my finger and just rub it round the teeth. I do both my dogs daily. They know the routine. Eyes, ears, teeth in the morning. Grooming and toenails in the evening.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I use a brush with Rufus and just worked up to it slowly. He loves the lamb flavour so I just started small and added about a tooth a day. He doesn't like it much when I do the back, but he does tolerate it. I stradle him, bend down and am just very matter of fact about not taking no for an answer.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two were not liking the brush - too big and required them to open their mouths. But I found a toothbrush that is pretty flat and have very small rubber bristles that I put the enzyme paste on and it helps me put it on without to much discomfort on their part. I do it every other day as they eat dry kibble. He loves the paste so he comes right to it. She tolerates with this look of dread as she watches me approach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the powder plaque_off for my dog &cat and their teeth are sparkling white and they are 6&8 year old.I put it on their morning feed and it takes a few weeks before you see the difference but worth the wait


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

alfiesmum said:


> I use the powder plaque_off for my dog &cat and their teeth are sparkling white and they are 6&8 year old.I put it on their morning feed and it takes a few weeks before you see the difference but worth the wait


Can you give the exact name of this product!?


----------



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)

IT is just called plaque_off,you can get it from vets or dog grooming salons I buy it online .The small tub is about £10 but will last mounths


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have plaque off too. But we brush daily too!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to admit I'm really bad with regular teeth cleaning. However, I've recently bought the Tropiclean teeth gel, which is supposed to remove all the plaque and tartar without brushing! I just squirt a tiny amount in to the corner of each of their mouths and it does seem to be working! I found it really hard to get to their back teeth and they now look much cleaner. You start off using it every day for a month and then a few times a week. 

They both also have lots of hard natural chews which help and every now and then I will give them an extra clean with a powder toothpaste on a finger brush and scrape of any obvious plaque with a dental tool. 

This is the Tropiclean gel:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tropiclean-...94914961&sr=8-1&keywords=tropiclean+teeth+gel


----------

